# Higuain - Milan: si continua a trattare.



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.

Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne. 

*Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo.**Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.

Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*
*Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



A casa Milan si firma di solito... no?


----------



## sacchino (30 Luglio 2018)

Se Higuain non viene al Milan salta anche lo scambio Bonucci/Caldara, ci rimettiamo tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Daje Leo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>



Ahhhhh top di gamma


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ricarico pagina, "Discussione chiusa", infarto, dopo 5 min di refrash forsennato si continua a trattare...speriamo bene


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



E il momento in cui va a mostrarli la sala dei trofei?


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2018)

casa milan a quest'ora ?
la ci sono i fax e i contratti
daiiieeeeeee


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ricarico pagina, "Discussione chiusa", infarto, dopo 5 min di refrash forsennato si continua a trattare...speriamo bene



Stessa cosa ahah


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E il momento in cui va a mostrarli la sala dei trofei?



Firme in arrivo? Incrociamo tutto l’incrociabile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> la ci sono i fax



È pure lo scotch, whisky, mojto.... Qualsiasi sotterfugi o pur di apporre la firma sul contratto


----------



## Stex (30 Luglio 2018)

Mi domando xké ci vuole così tanto a trattare . 
Vuoi venire ti diamo tot. 
Si no. Bo.
Sei al centro del progetto 
Si no bo
Cosa vuoi? TroLe? Bamba? Montolivo via?
Si no 

16 ore son esagerate


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo. *


----------



## dandrik (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Impossibile non essere contenti dell’arrivo di un campione come Gonzalo.
> Comunque anche io non gioisco pienamente e faccio fatica a capire perché, prova a riassumere per spiegare:
> 
> 1) il costo.... costa tanto che equivale ad un all-in
> ...



marotta si tiene i problemi piuttosto che fare minusvalenze, mai fatte e mai le farà, sta storia che al 15 higuain costava meno non regge perchè quello che sta pagando il milan è il minimo=residuo di bilancio


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo. *



Mah, se trattano apertamente col calciatore in realtà vuol dire che l'accordo tra i club è già stato trovato.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> *Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo.*



Se arriva Gonzalo parte Suso. Si passa al 4.3.1.2

Abbiamo troppe punte centrali.


----------



## Boomer (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> *Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo.*



Io dico che è fatta.


----------



## Rambo cica (30 Luglio 2018)

Se si sono spostati da casa leonardo a casa milan 
Vuol dire solo una cosa,
Stanno formalizzanzo l’accordo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

no va nè ma basta dio santo basta...ma volete firmare???...ma possibile che i milanisti debbano sempre aspettare decenni per ogni cosa???...


----------



## ignaxio (30 Luglio 2018)

Peppe quasi dispiaciuto che siano entrati a casa Milan.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

*Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan e Juventus stanno ragionando sul prestito. Questo, anche a livello emotivo, è l'ostacolo più grande per il giocatore. Leonardo deve fargli capire che il prestito è solamente una questione tecnica. Un prestito mascherato da acquisizione a titolo definitivo. *



Se ciao... Questi vanno avanti sino a domani mattina... Ora che leo prova a spiegare al fratello di hyguain come intendono rendere un acquisto definitivo travestito da prestito..... Gonzalo si pappa 43 hamburger e 22 patatine da mc Donald di viale certosa


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Se si sono spostati da casa leonardo a casa milan
> Vuol dire solo una cosa,
> Stanno formalizzanzo l’accordo



Si, e ci sarebbero dei legali (di stefano)


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

Arrivati Leonardo e fratello Higuain alle 22,58!!


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *



Dai!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *



Stasera si tromba.... Pe pe pepe pe......


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Dai Leonardo!!! Dai Leonardo!!!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Ma è ovvio che ti riscattiamo Pipita.
Sei forte ma non così tanto da pagare 20milioni + ingaggio per una sola stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



E' fatta


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *



Dai dai dai


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *



Mamma mia che ansia...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *


----------



## gabuz (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Comunque ad un Higuain, per convincerlo, gli devi dare anche garanzie tecniche, non solo economiche.


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Leonardo è arrivato a Casa Milan insieme ad una persona che dovrebbe essere il fratello di Higuain. Dietro c'erano due persone, che potrebbero essere dei legali. Se sono qui a quest'ora, è probabile che siano per qualcosa di importante. *



Mamma mia ragazzi! Io mi smanaccio qui!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque ad un Higuain, per convincerlo, gli devi dare anche garanzie tecniche, non solo economiche.



Già abbiamo la certezza che Leo, in conferenza, ha mentito. Aveva detto che non ci sarebbero stati grossi colpi.

E per fortuna ha mentito. Cancellare quella conferenza non può che risollverare gli animi


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già abbiamo la certezza che Leo, in conferenza, ha mentito. Aveva detto che non ci sarebbero stati grossi colpi.
> 
> E per fortuna ha mentito. Cancellare quella conferenza non può che risollverare gli animi



Io spero che abbia mentito anche per un altro aspetto...


----------



## Anguus (30 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se Higuain non viene al Milan salta anche lo scambio Bonucci/Caldara, ci rimettiamo tutti.



Esatto, e mi piace pensare che in questa operazione siamo NOI a dettare la linea.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Luglio 2018)

Ci vorrebbe propio speriamo, e dai tempi di Ibra che ci manca un centravanti top player..


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.

Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

Ce un tizio a sky che sta visibilmente rosicando.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando. *


Stiamo chiudendo


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando. *



Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io spero che abbia mentito anche per un altro aspetto...



Idem...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ce un tizio a sky che sta visibilmente rosicando.



Chi?


----------



## ignaxio (30 Luglio 2018)

a Sky sono increduli.. io seguirei in maniera diversa quella che è il secondo acquisto più importante dell'anno in Italia.


----------



## Butcher (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giusta considerazione.
> 
> Se posso riepilogare alcune risposte.... uno meno forte ma piú giovane sperando cresca (Morata, Belotti, Batshuay).




Tutti giocatori buoni per il 6° posto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi?



Marchetti


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.
> 
> Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.
> 
> Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*



Marchetti in modalità castoro


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già abbiamo la certezza che Leo, in conferenza, ha mentito. Aveva detto che non ci sarebbero stati grossi colpi.
> 
> E per fortuna ha mentito. Cancellare quella conferenza non può che risollverare gli animi



In effetti Higuain arriva in prestito perché sarà la punta di riserva...poi andiamo a comprare Lewandowski 
Il polacco verrà presentato a Casa Milan direttamente da Gordon Singer settimana prossima con un "APACF Show"


----------



## cris (30 Luglio 2018)

Abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> a Sky sono increduli.. io seguirei in maniera diversa quella che è il secondo acquisto più importante dell'anno in Italia.



Quei gobbi maledetti erano già pronti ai caroselli per l'arrivo di Morata. Spero gli vada di traverso


----------



## 7vinte (30 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene



4 volte,siamo campioni del mondo! Campioni del mondo!! 

Cit. Fabio Caressa


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Marchetti in modalità castoro



Che pagliaccio sto Marchetti


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> a Sky sono increduli.. io seguirei in maniera diversa quella che è il secondo acquisto più importante dell'anno in Italia.



Hanno dovuto ammettere che con lo scambio Bonucci Caldara Higuain ci guadagna il Milan!! Che smacco


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quei gobbi maledetti erano già pronti ai caroselli per l'arrivo di Morata. Spero gli vada di traverso



Io vorrei vedere la faccia di Marotta alle firme. Voleva scatenare un’asta e invece deve farlo in prestito con diritto.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Dajeeeee esplodo chiudiamo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2018)

A Sportitalia stanno rosicando di brutto, Juve non convinta di Caldara per quello prende Bonucci... Higuain? Va bene vederlo dopo aver preso Ronaldo possono fare quello che vogliono, se ci ha rinunciato Sarri un motivo ci sarà..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2018)

Marchetti in difficoltà estrema su sky ahahaha


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A Sportitalia stanno rosicando di brutto, Juve non convinta di Caldara per quello prende Bonucci... Higuain? Va bene vederlo dopo aver preso Ronaldo possono fare quello che vogliono, se ci ha rinunciato Sarri un motivo ci sarà..



cosi li voglio cosiiiiiiiii...sucatelo fino al midollo serviiiii


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A Sportitalia stanno rosicando di brutto, Juve non convinta di Caldara per quello prende Bonucci... Higuain? Va bene vederlo dopo aver preso Ronaldo possono fare quello che vogliono, se ci ha rinunciato Sarri un motivo ci sarà..



Due settimane fa proprio la dissero che "Caldara e Rugani sono i migliori difensori centrali italiani". Si sta già declassando Caldara?


----------



## sacchino (30 Luglio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Esatto, e mi piace pensare che in questa operazione siamo NOI a dettare la linea.



Più Higuain che noi, vuole più soldi da noi o dalla juve altrimenti rimane li.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Luglio 2018)

Quelli di skyfo si sono trastullati (volevo mettere un termine più volgare) per anni con le nostre disgrazie, gobbi maledetti...

In cuor loro speravano che Elliot fosse una sorta di liquidatore fallimentare, che si limitasse a vendere i (pochi) pezzi pregiati per poi cedere quel che restava della baracca al primo babbeo...

Questo acquisto andrebbe in direzione contraria e quindi rosicano alla grande... Per questi ceffi il Milan neppure aveva i soldi per pagare la rata di bonucci, figuriamoci andare a prendere il Pipita...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

dandrik ha scritto:


> marotta si tiene i problemi piuttosto che fare minusvalenze, mai fatte e mai le farà, sta storia che al 15 higuain costava meno non regge perchè quello che sta pagando il milan è il minimo=residuo di bilancio



La ajuve per regolamento deve cedere 5 giocatori entro il 18 Agosto non puó semplicemente tenerseli....


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.
> 
> Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*



E se invece esce il Pipita con la maglia rossonera?


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.
> 
> Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*



Quotate le news e non parlate di giornalisti


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Ok mi sono fatto prendere anche io e mi sto anche autoconvincendo che in caso Higuain possa insegnare due o tre cosine anche a Cutrone, per farlo crescere alle sue spalle.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Tutti giocatori buoni per il 6° posto.



Il dubbio é che si arrivi 5i anche con Higuain, ma mentre gli altri negli anni possono migliorare, possono permettere di crescere come squadra, Higuain se arrivi quarto bene, se arrivi quinto allunghi ancora di più la strada per risalire.

Comunque, pur essendo tifoso di Morata per me Higuain andava fatto.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Un procuratore come quello di higuain non va a casa Milan dopo cena per poi non concludere nulla....


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Speriamo si fermino a parlare all'uscita..


----------



## Butcher (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio é che si arrivi 5i anche con Higuain, ma mentre gli altri negli anni possono migliorare, possono permettere di crescere come squadra, Higuain se arrivi quarto bene, se arrivi quinto allunghi ancora di più la strada per risalire.
> 
> Comunque, pur essendo tifoso di Morata per me Higuain andava fatto.



Intanto vediamo la formula, se diritto od obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## varvez (30 Luglio 2018)

Sempre più felice di aver disdetto Sky Sport. Adesso manca Conte


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Il problema è che a casa Milan non ci sono balconi e le finestre sono a vasistas... Se gonzalo vuole affacciarsi con la maglia rossonera dove deve andare? Sul tetto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: una delle segretarie storiche del Milan ha lasciato Casa Milan poco fa. Orario insolito. Questo fa pensare che qualcosa era già pronto. Poi magari staranno solo parlando.
> 
> Marchetti: secondo me stasera non si uscirà da Casa Milan con un contratto firmato. Magari con un accordo di massima.*



Si svoprí che la,segretaria del Milan aveva detto al marito che sarebbe stata a casa Milan tutta notte e invece.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a casa Milan non ci sono balconi e le finestre sono a vasistas... Se gonzalo vuole affacciarsi con la maglia rossonera dove deve andare? Sul tetto?



Penso non sia la eh...solo il fratello


----------



## unbreakable (30 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Un procuratore come quello di higuain non va a casa Milan dopo cena per poi non concludere nulla....



la segretaria che e' uscita ..servira' a qualcosa


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *


----------



## Kayl (30 Luglio 2018)

Peppe ha confermato che ci sono il fratello di Higuain e uno dei legali della famiglia di Higuain con Leonardo


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio é che si arrivi 5i anche con Higuain, ma mentre gli altri negli anni possono migliorare, possono permettere di crescere come squadra, Higuain se arrivi quarto bene, se arrivi quinto allunghi ancora di più la strada per risalire.
> 
> Comunque, pur essendo tifoso di Morata per me Higuain andava fatto.



Vidal, naingollan, asamoh, candreva, perisic, brozovic, che tipo di crescita nel tempo ti portano. Questi vanne bene adesso(non tutti) tra2 anni sono spremuti


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



Dai che ci siamo, ora si affonda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Penso non sia la eh...solo il fratello



Magari era nel bagagliaio Dell auto di leo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Magari era nel bagagliaio Dell auto di leo



ahahahababa si


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



Dai dai dai, che ansia ragazzi!


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



Ci siamo! Forza Leo, ho la sveglia puntata alle 3.30 ma non se ne parla proprio di mollare senza ufficialità


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



dai su ormai non si torna più indietro...non esiste....fategli firmare ogni singolo foglio sia presente a Casa Milan...ma non deve uscire di li senza firma...barricate le porte...


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



Se c'è anche il legale della famiglia Higuain...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Preghiamo che gonzalo e Caldara ci portino in Champions... Sarebbe goduria doppia per gli strisciati


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



che parto. 
dai che si chiude.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma il Chelsea ???

Lol


----------



## Milo (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma quindi anche per Caldara è tutto fatto??? :O


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma quindi anche per Caldara è tutto fatto??? :O



Sembra che i gobbi abbiano messo il veto sull operazione Bonucci Caldara solo in caso di cessione di hyguian


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



Già faccio fatica a prendere sonno con sto maledetto caldo...

Adesso chi dorme più?

Devo sapere!!!! Adesso!!!


----------



## Roger84 (30 Luglio 2018)

Nn fatemi andare a dormire senza l'ufficialità eh!! Dai che stavolta si chiude!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma il Chelsea ???
> 
> Lol



Alla fine l'unico che prenderà il Chelsea sarà Reina...


----------



## Milo (30 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sembra che i gobbi abbiano messo il veto sull operazione Bonucci Caldara solo in caso di cessione di hyguian



E chi va a dormire ora????


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: all'interno della macchina arrivata a Casa Milan c'erano Leonardo, il fratello di Higuain e dietro uno dei legali della famiglia Higuain. Le cose vanno in una direzione. Vedremo se sarà una direzione positiva o negativa. L'accordo tra Bonucci e la Juve. Così come quello tra il Milan e gli agenti di Caldara. Si è parlato di numeri e di cifre, già accettati dalle proprietà. Questo è l'ultimo ostacolo. *



In tutto questo teatrino sintetizzato alla grande da Admin c'è stato un siparietto che mi ha dato da pensare:

*Conduttore Sky (che vorrebbe la firma in diretta di Higuain): "Ci vorrebbe che arrivasse la macchina con Gattuso per convincerlo..."
Antonelli (ospite consulente di mercato, che propende per trattativa ormai ai dettagli) sorride sornione e aggiunge solo "Eh...eh...si..dai..."*
A me ha dato da pensare solo che Conte sia cosa fatta. Parere personale eh...sensazione a pelle


----------



## Igniorante (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



Leonardo


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2018)

Forza, usciamo sta firma


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> In tutto questo teatrino sintetizzato alla grande da Admin c'è stato un siparietto che mi ha dato da pensare:
> 
> *Conduttore Sky (che vorrebbe la firma in diretta di Higuain): "Ci vorrebbe che arrivasse la macchina con Gattuso per convincerlo..."
> Antonelli (ospite consulente di mercato, che propende per trattativa ormai ai dettagli) sorride sornione e aggiunge solo "Eh...eh...si..dai..."*
> A me ha dato da pensare solo che Conte sia cosa fatta. Parere personale eh...sensazione a pelle


se prendi uno come Higuain ovviamente viene anche Conte...tempo al tempo ragazzi...la conferenza di Leonardo e Scaroni è stata solo un bluff e tutti ci siamo cascati...ora ci si diverte...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2018)

Io dico solo questo, i tifosi della gobba, sono triggerati in una maniera incredibile, ancora di più che con Bonucci.
Stiamo prendendo Caldara che da loro era considerato già più forte di bonucci ma soprattutto in prospettiva, e Higuain, che rimane comunque ad oggi il più forte centravanti in Italia dopo CR7.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

Questi come sono entrati devono pure uscire... Non penso che a casa Milan ci sono pure le stanze da notte..


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma il Chelsea ???
> 
> Lol




Adesso ci rubano Bernard


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se prendi uno come Higuain ovviamente viene anche Conte...tempo al tempo ragazzi...la conferenza di Leonardo e Scaroni è stata solo un bluff e tutti ci siamo cascati...ora ci si diverte...



l'avevo detto di stare calmi, che quella conferenza aveva secondi fini. Giusto così. Meglio low profile che apacfshow.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io dico solo questo, i tifosi della gobba, sono triggerati in una maniera incredibile, ancora di più che con Bonucci.
> Stiamo prendendo Caldara che da loro era considerato già più forte di bonucci ma soprattutto in prospettiva, e Higuain, che rimane comunque ad oggi il più forte centravanti in Italia dopo CR7.



Sarebbe bello leggere cosa ne pensano.... Ma aspettiamo le ufficialità


----------



## luigi61 (30 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se prendi uno come Higuain ovviamente viene anche Conte...tempo al tempo ragazzi...la conferenza di Leonardo e Scaroni è stata solo un bluff e tutti ci siamo cascati...ora ci si diverte...


Eh no caro Fabiuzzo io come altri alla conferenza abbiamo commentato con un "cosa vi aspettavate dicesse Leonardo? " 
Non cacci via GIUSTAMENTE IN MALO MODO il DUO TRAGICO se vuoi fare schifo come loro; Leonardo E UNA GARANZIA


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'avevo detto di stare calmi, che quella conferenza aveva secondi fini. Giusto così. Meglio low profile che apacfshow.



assolutamente...ammetto che ci ero cascato e lo sconforto era tanto...ma ora mi attengo solo ai fatti...siamo in ottime mani e sono sicuro che è solo l'antipasto...d'altronde se fai un management internazionale hai intenzioni bellicose e importanti...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Eh no caro Fabiuzzo io come altri alla conferenza abbiamo commentato con un "cosa vi aspettavate dicesse Leonardo? "
> Non cacci via GIUSTAMENTE IN MALO MODO il DUO TRAGICO se vuoi fare schifo come loro; Leonardo E UNA GARANZIA




complimenti a voi...io onestamente ci ero cascato in pieno...ma solo gli stolti non cambiano idea...forza leoooo


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Luglio 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Adesso ci rubano Bernard



In effetti gli abbiamo scombussolato i piani di mercato. Occorre farci perdonare anche per coltivare i rapporti internazionali.
Sconto dieci% su Reina. È doveroso. Do it Leo!


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Boomer (30 Luglio 2018)

Molti qui hanno sottovalutato Leonardo il quale ha collaborato ad acquistare Kakà e Thiago Silva che in un momento della loro carriera erano i migliori giocatori al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli ( e non solo ). Per non parlare anche di Pato che era uno dei talenti più cristallini dell'epoca. Al PSG ha avviato un ciclo incredibilmente vincente. Vero , aveva tanti soldi ma come abbiamo visto bisogna saperli usare adeguatamente. 

Qualche settimana fa eravamo fuori dall' Europa League. Ora sta arrivando Gonzalo Higuain.


----------



## 1972 (31 Luglio 2018)

posso regge fino alle 00:30, deppiu' il mio fisico non regge. sbrigateve!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> assolutamente...ammetto che ci ero cascato e lo sconforto era tanto...ma ora mi attengo solo ai fatti...siamo in ottime mani e sono sicuro che è solo l'antipasto...d'altronde se fai un management internazionale hai intenzioni bellicose e importanti...



esatto, sottolineo bellicose. Mi piace come termine e calza a pennello


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> posso regge fino alle 00:30, deppiu' il mio fisico non regge. sbrigateve!!!



non ci provà...stase nessuno deve mollà...uniti si vince


----------



## folletto (31 Luglio 2018)

Erano anni che non ero così teso per un possibile colpo di mercato, si sta per riaccendere la fiamma


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Molti qui hanno sottovalutato Leonardo il quale ha collaborato ad acquistare Kakà e Thiago Silva che in un momento della loro carriera erano i migliori giocatori al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli ( e non solo ). Per non parlare anche di Pato che era uno dei talenti più cristallini dell'epoca. Al PSG ha avviato un ciclo incredibilmente vincente. Vero , aveva tanti soldi ma come abbiamo visto bisogna saperli usare adeguatamente.
> 
> Qualche settimana fa eravamo fuori dall' Europa League. Ora sta arrivando Gonzalo Higuain.



E non è ancora finita...ma proprio per nulla


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Le farfalle.....


----------



## gabuz (31 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> In tutto questo teatrino sintetizzato alla grande da Admin c'è stato un siparietto che mi ha dato da pensare:
> 
> *Conduttore Sky (che vorrebbe la firma in diretta di Higuain): "Ci vorrebbe che arrivasse la macchina con Gattuso per convincerlo..."
> Antonelli (ospite consulente di mercato, che propende per trattativa ormai ai dettagli) sorride sornione e aggiunge solo "Eh...eh...si..dai..."*
> A me ha dato da pensare solo che Conte sia cosa fatta. Parere personale eh...sensazione a pelle



Ho avuto la stessa sensazione


----------



## Dieg (31 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> In realtà la tireranno più a lungo che possono solo per farci vedere l'amichevole delle 2:35 col Tottenham



è domani dieg...notte tra martedi e mercoledi


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> In realtà la tireranno più a lungo che possono solo per farci vedere l'amichevole delle 2:35 col Tottenham



Dovrebbe essere domani, no?


----------



## nybreath (31 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me si può andare a dormire tranquilli, stasera faranno un incontro positivo, troveranno l'accordo, ma mi chiedo se possano ultimare higuain senza ultimare prima la questione bonucci.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> In realtà la tireranno più a lungo che possono solo per farci vedere l'amichevole delle 2:35 col Tottenham



Ripigliati!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Dai ragazzi quanto ci mettono! Mi sta venendo un infarto..


----------



## Rambo cica (31 Luglio 2018)

Corriere e tuttosport l’accordo milan higuain trattato molto sottotraccia
Tutta l’attenzione su cr7
Silenzio non fate sapere agli iuventini che si sta chiudendo l’affare
Dategli pane e cr7 e basta!!!!!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Luglio 2018)

Sto sfondamdo il tasto aggiorna....
Per me è fondamentale si incastri bomucci/caldara/higuain... poi vanno viste le cifre... ma in linea di massima passare da bacca/kalinic a higuain è taaanta roba.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul possibile passaggio di Higuain al Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato la trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain si è spostata dalla casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan.
> 
> Higuain è stato messo sul mercato dalla Juve ed il club rossonero è pronto ad approfittarne.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## folletto (31 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Luglio 2018)

vabbè stasera non se ne fa nulla ormai è chiaro. Vado a dormire, spero di svegliarmi con buone notizie ma senza Higuain dubito fortemente arrivi l'ufficialità già stasera.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Luglio 2018)

Quindi filtra peppinismo?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vabbè stasera non se ne fa nulla ormai è chiaro. Vado a dormire, spero di svegliarmi con buone notizie ma senza Higuain dubito fortemente arrivi l'ufficialità già stasera.



Gia, penso sarà donani il giorno giusto


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## dandrik (31 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La ajuve per regolamento deve cedere 5 giocatori entro il 18 Agosto non puó semplicemente tenerseli....



what?


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vabbè stasera non se ne fa nulla ormai è chiaro. Vado a dormire, spero di svegliarmi con buone notizie ma senza Higuain dubito fortemente arrivi l'ufficialità già stasera.



Se tirano fino a tardi....


----------



## Kayl (31 Luglio 2018)

dandrik ha scritto:


> what?



è vero, 5-6 di troppo.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.


----------



## Brain84 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.
> *



Offerta irrinunciabile per il Pipita


----------



## Serginho (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.
> *



Bene dai, vediamo di chiudere domani


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.
> *



Sì ma cosa stanno facendo li dentro una spaghettata??? Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.
> *



In Leonardo we trust!
Continuo a ripeterlo come un mantra, se CR7 non fosse andato alla juve higuain sarebbe ancora la loro punta titolare.

Colpaccio!


----------



## Boomer (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.



E meno della somma degli stipendi che percepiscono quei pipponi di Bacca e kalinic.


----------



## Casnop (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.
> *


Praticamente lo stesso contratto fatto dalla Juve, allungato di un anno. Se a Gordon Singer sta bene, e non è il tipo che dà dieci centesimi ad un moribondo all'angolo di una via, dovrebbe andare benissimo ad Higuain...


----------



## Hellscream (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.



L'ultima parte cozza con il mitologico arrivo di Conte...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E meno della somma degli stipendi che percepiscono quei pipponi di Bacca e kalinic.



Devo ancora capacitarmi che stiamo passando da Kalinic a Higuain.
E che solo 15 giorni fa avevamo Zaza nel mirino ed eravamo fuori dall'Europa.

Inversione a U clamorosa, in così breve tempo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devo ancora capacitarmi che stiamo passando da Kalinic a Higuain.
> E che solo 15 giorni fa avevamo Zaza nel mirino ed eravamo fuori dall'Europa.
> 
> Inversione a U clamorosa, in così breve tempo.


e stavamo organizzando grazie a Mirabilandia l'amichevole col Cosenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Luglio 2018)

Ma dormono a Casa Milan?!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Radio Rossonera, questa l'offerta del Milan ad Higuain: prestito con diritto di riscatto in modo da rispettare il FPF, contratto di quattro anni a 7,5 mln a stagione più possibili bonus legati alla Champions, figura al centro del progetto del nuovo Milan targato Elliott.



Prestito con diritto? Addirittura? La juve si è di colpo ammorbidita così tanto?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

*.*


----------



## shevchampions (31 Luglio 2018)

.


----------

